# Peppermint Oil



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

Dear all,Recently I have been reading that Peppermint Oil can help control IBS-D with cramping and bloatedness all-in-one. Has anyone else heard of this? I went out to Boots and bought a brand of peppermint oil which suggests to take one capsule 3 times a day. My D is soley brought on by anxiety and panic when in public places with no facilities (if you get what I mean). Sometimes the anxiety just hits me out of the blue for no apparent reason (subconciously) I've been told. So any thoughts or experiences would be greatly appreciated. I'm in the very early stages of IBS so I'm trying anything and everything to see what works to control my sudden anxiety related D. RachL x


----------



## 18499 (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi RachelI read your other thread and u sound exactly the same as me when i first had IBS. I tried peppermint and it didnt work for me. The best thing i have done is mikes hypno tapes- they really helped for the anxiety! im goin through a bad phase at the mo but i have been great! Try not to let it get you down i know its easier said thank done but honestly u wil get through it Luv Tasha x


----------



## 15973 (Sep 20, 2005)

I haven't tried peppermint oil, but Altoids works very well for me. (Altoids has peppermint oil in it). It seems to soothe the intestines a bit... I take it everywhere with me and buy it in bulk. It's cheap - give it a try!


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

I know a girl who ate 2 altoids after each meal and she is amazed as to how good it works. I tried it after she told me about how it worked for her, but it did nothing for me. I have real pepermint oil capsules a friend got me but I have yet to try them.Yes altoids has the real pepermint oil in themHope they work for you. Would be an easy fixTake careKat


----------



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks guys, Tasha thank you for your kind words. Right now I'm at my wits end, and I feel like nothing is ever going to help me get better.I've heard of Mike's Tapes but I'm in the UK and not sure where to get them. I see you're in Manchester, where did you get them from?Rachael x


----------



## Jurena (Jan 15, 2004)

Rachl, Check out Cognitive Behavorial Forum under coping tools. There is a ton of information on Mikes CD's. As far as the peppermint oil goes, in my opinion it is very useful if you are experiencing spasms. I carry them with me everywhere. But if you are having D caused by anxiety I'm not sure that would help.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome rach


----------



## NickiNZ (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi RachaelMy IBS-D is very similar to yours - often brought on by the panic of no loos nearby or being stuck somewhere I can't get away from easily (like yesterday at the Post Office when the woman behind the counter couldn't figure out how much to charge for the package I was sending....). I would be really interested to hear how you get on with the peppermint oil. I haven't tried it myself but might give it a go.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Rachael - Make sure the peppermint capsules (Colpermin is one brand in the UK) are enterically coated so that they disperse in the intestines and not the tummy - Altoids worked a bit for me, but the peppermint capsules didn't but they do help many folks - and be forwarned if you do try them, to perhaps experience a bit of a "cooling sensation" upon their exit!







If you have fissures or hemis, this might be something to consider.You can get Mike's CDs through his site, www.IBSCDS.com - he is in Warrington, Cheshire UK near Manchester - where he sees patients in his surgery, but the CDs are the recorded same sessions and technique he uses in his clinical practice. It is focused on breaking the anxiety and panic associated with IBS and having to be in public, knowing where bathrooms are, etc.More info in the links below - and feel free to ask if you have any questions - there are a few of us over there doing the program now and are supporting each other through the journey...Take care. xx


----------



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

I have started taking Colpermin until my calcium tablets arrive that I have ordered.I just want something to take away the horrible pains and rumbling that I get sometimes. The unpredictability of the D is really frustrating. I really don't know what the next day is going to be like so I guess it's just a world of learning to live with the condition and try things to see if they work.


----------



## 18249 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi,I've used Colpermin (peppermint oil capsules), and while it didn't get rid of the D, it seemed to reduce the cramps and pain. The downside of this was, that while I was taking Colpermin, the D attacks would come really out of the blue -- without the warning cramps. I think that despite what they say about it, Colpermin would be of more help to IBS-C people.Ge.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Just be careful with the Altoids (if they're already working, great), but most variations of the Altoid brand contain sorbitol which, from the words of my GI, can be a big-time gastric upsetter.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Not sure about all of them but the original Altoids I have don't have sorbitol (the minis or the fruit ones might). These are not sugarless ones. Most sugarless mints and gums have sugar alcohols in them.All the ones I have in my purse have is: Sugar, Oil of peppermint, gum arabic, gelatin and corn syrup. http://www.mothernature.com/shop/detail.cfm/sku/31470 is a link to the ones I use.K.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Yes, Kath, those are the same ones I've had - only sugar, no sorbitol or xylitol which is another one - sugarless gums are the worst D producers - they all have the artificial alcohol sugars in them - stay away!!


----------



## 21488 (Mar 30, 2006)

After suffering 15 years of IBS without knowing about IBS (now I look at that and think why the heck did it take so long for me to get it sorted) I've just got back from the Docs this morning who told me I had IBS, so in my internet searching came across this place. I've just started today using Colpermin (peppermint oil capsules) and I am hoping it provides some relief.


----------



## 23298 (Mar 20, 2006)

i'm a big supporter of peppermint oil!! i take the enteric coated capsules and the tea. i always take a capsule before anything i eat, it really works wonders for me,i hardly get cramps now, its really helped to calm my bowels, and i would say i'm less bloated. Find they're great to take when ever i'm feeling stressed. think it also has a good psycological effect on me now, like i know it helps me so just taking one, starts to make me feel instantly better, sooner than the capsual could possibly have taken effect! just started taking fennel capsules too, as i've still got problems with a little excess gas. fennels meant to be great for that, personally can't stand the taste of the stuff,( tates like liquorice) which is why i've opted for the capules but you'd probably do well with the tea. Found a great one the other day - Twinnings Digestif tea bags. contains 30% peppermint, 30% fennel seeds, dandelion root, spearmint, linden and liquorice root. its pretty tasty!


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

Welcome to the site Musik.







You're in good company here.


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

To lifeon hold,I just bought some Altoids(peppermint) this morning. I will let you know if they help.


----------



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

I use Peppermint capsules, but have to be careful with them because they can be so strong for my system that when I poop, the tissues around the spincter burn! On the bright side, I have poop that smells like peppermint. Honest to God! Sometimes I wonder if Peppermint Patty (from Charle Brown) had IBS. What are the odds?


----------



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

I've stopped taking my peppermint oil capsules at the moment because I've just started taking calcium and I didn't want to take anything else at the same time, just so I could see if they are working or not!!RachL x


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

> quote:On the bright side, I have poop that smells like peppermint. Honest to God!


SWL!! [snorting with laughter]You made my day, Healthwise!


----------



## 21488 (Mar 30, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Healthwise:I use Peppermint capsules, but have to be careful with them because they can be so strong for my system that when I poop, the tissues around the spincter burn! On the bright side, I have poop that smells like peppermint. Honest to God! Sometimes I wonder if Peppermint Patty (from Charle Brown) had IBS. What are the odds?


OMG that is too funny!! ME TOO!!!! I was laughing so hard the first time it happened to me when I was started taking them a few weeks ago I forgot the pain. They should call us 'Minty' from now on ahahahaa. (I burp peppermint too which is kinda cool hehe)On a serious note it only tends to 'burn' when I have D which so far hasn't been often since taking them but then I am on a boring bland diet at the moment.


----------



## 23298 (Mar 20, 2006)

how much peppermint are you taking to get minty fresh poo?? i take it too but i've never had that happen, i'm obviously taking a much smaller dose!!!


----------

